# Security breach at kernel.org



## graudeejs (Sep 1, 2011)

> An unknown attacker managed to obtain root privileges for some of the most important servers at kernel.org â€“ the main distribution site for the Linux kernel and for a variety of Linux-related software. The web site's news section shows that the administrators detected the intrusion on 28 August.



http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Security-breach-at-kernel-org-1334642.html


----------



## bes (Sep 1, 2011)

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/08/31/linux_kernel_security_breach/


> The infection occurred no later than August 12 and wasn't detected for another 17 days, according to an email John "'Warthog9" Hawley, the chief administrator of kernel.org, sent to developers on Monday. It said a trojan was found on the personal machine of kernel developer H Peter Anvin and later on the kernel.org servers known as Hera and Odin1. A secure shell client used to remotely access servers was modified, and passwords and user interactions were logged during the compromise.


Sadness )


----------

